# Streaming Music Over Bluetooth



## kalebsmith10 (Aug 13, 2007)

What I am trying to do is stream music from my laptop to my surround sound system through bluetooth. I was wondering if it was possible or if I my need to download some software to enable me to do that. I bought bluetooth dongles but haven't got them to try yet. My surround sound system has a usb port on it that I plan to connect the dongle to an dthen I also got one for my laptop. Also if that works would I be able to stream video to my TV that has a usb port on?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

You might start by checking the user documentation for the TV and Surround sound systems. That should tell you exactly what capabilities are supported by their USB ports. You may find that those dongles won't give you what you want.

If the USB-Bluetooth dongles require any kind of drivers installed for Windows and/or Apple computers, how do you expect to install the drivers on your sound system or TV?

Bluetooth may be fast enough to stream decent quality music but it could not handle any kind of typical streaming video rates.


----------



## kalebsmith10 (Aug 13, 2007)

ok yeah the drivers point is a good point. I'm just going to have to try it once I get it. Do you know of anyway I would be able to stream movies wireless to my tv


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

You might need to move up from Bluetooth to 802.11 WiFi to get the data speeds needed ...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ubCategory=484&N=2000130484&SpeTabStoreType=0


----------



## cancon (Jul 22, 2005)

I want to do the same thing, and I found a perfect product by Creative. If you buy the Creative X-Fi Notebook Card which provides high quality sound in all situations and a wireless transmitter. You can then purchase the Creative Wireless Receiver and connect it to your stereo...


----------

